# FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER



## TWINTURBO A6 (Dec 10, 2005)

do u guys know anyone that can make a huge one piece twin turbo front mount intercooler? any companies or racing teams that offer this?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (TWINTURBO A6)*

go with full aluminium RS4 side mounts... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW TDI Addict (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (TWINTURBO A6)*

duh engineering


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (TWINTURBO A6)*

that's my thoght on a FMIC for the 2.7T engine...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (eyco)*

looks like two side mounts welded together?


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (bhb399mm)*

actually it's a single core that flow up/down instead of left/right...
Now, there's two intake tank's one for etch turbo and a single bigger outlet for the TB.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (eyco)*

interesting







.. nod fabricate and install it so we can see it


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (bhb399mm)*

well, that's what i'm going to do with my next project, seat leon(1.8T) qettro with 2.7T engine swap


----------

